# Données de stockage fausses



## Lionel G (23 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon espace de stockage iCloud. J'ai un compte à 200 Gi qui est presque plein. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est qu'on m'indique + de 100 Gi pour mes documents...







...alors que sur Finder cela m'indique 38 Gi






Y a un truc que j'ai pas compris?


----------



## fgfdgd (23 Avril 2020)

UP


----------



## ericse (23 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
Ca peut venir de l'option "Optimiser le stockage du Mac" si elle est activée


----------



## Membre supprimé 1154905 (23 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

J’ai eu le même problème il y a un an et je vois régulièrement sur les forums des utilisateurs confrontés au même soucis, à savoir la valeur donnée pour le stockage ICloud Drive ne correspond pas au réel. Si on ajoute un document elle augmente, si on enlève, elle ne baisse pas. 
J’ai cherché longtemps l’origine du problème sans succès, j’ai même vidé entièrement mon stockage iCloud Drive mais cela n’a eu aucun effet. 

J’ai finis par appeler l’Assistance Apple qui a réussi à débloquer la situation en réajustant la valeur au réel. Pour eux, c’était un problème de validation dans mon compte mais je n’ai pas su réellement la raison du blocage. Cela n’a duré qu’un temps, puis le problème est revenu. J’ai quitté iCloud Drive pour utiliser Microsoft OneDrive.
Au bout d’un moment, la valeur est tombée à zéro. Depuis cela fonctionne mais je n’utilise plus vraiment iCloud Drive.

Je n’ai pas de solutions malheureusement.
Bonne continuation.


----------

